

Show HN: Hooked.io – Instant Stripe Notifications - hookedio
https://hooked.io

======
hookedio
Hi,

We're two young guys in Scotland who made this over the summer. In brief, you
connect your Stripe account and get notifications via email (push, sms,
Hipchat, Slack and others coming soon) of important events that occur.

We'd really appreciate any feedback or opinions on it:
[https://hooked.io](https://hooked.io)

(reposted thanks to the advice of dang)

Thanks!

~~~
eps
I'm not sure who is this for. It just seems redundant to functionality that is
natively present in backends that integrate with Stripe. I mean, if someone's
checking out on my site and a Stripe charge fails, the checkout code knows
that, it logs the event and dispatches the alert. There is absolutely no point
in funneling this through some 3rd party paid service. That's not even
venturing into the area of confidentiality issues of letting some random
service full access to our Stripe activity. In fact, privacy and
confidentiality considerations is _the_ major killer of any 3rd party Stripe
extension service.

~~~
hookedio
Hi,

A lot of people are using Stripe just with the checkout snippet offered in the
documentation. Others are using integrations which don't necessarily send
alerts. If you use the code that Stripe provides then the charge fails and the
event is logged, but no notification is sent.

In terms of privacy and confidentiality, we're read only and have a privacy
policy which you're welcome to read.

Thanks for the feedback though :)

